# col = con il



## Smurfan

Ciao a tutti!

Ho visto ad alcuni posti "col", come nella frase "giocare col bambino". Un amico mi ha detto che significa in realtà "con" + "il" = "col". Ma si usa spesso "col" invece di "con il", nel parlato o nello scritto?

GRAZIE!


----------



## Katiolina

Ciao...
La traduzione del tuo amico è giusta... Significa CON+IL...
ma anche CON+LA e CON+LO...
Di solito si usa nel parlato e la traduzione è giusta... Significa CON+IL...
Nel parlato (ma sopratutto nel dialetto) puoi anche trovare "COLLE" che, come puoi immaginare, significa CON+LE e così via...
Ma attenzione! E' un modo sbagliato e dialettale di parlare... 

Ciao!
K.


----------



## vikgigio

Katiolina said:


> Ciao...
> La traduzione del tuo amico è giusta... Significa CON+IL...
> ma anche CON+LA e CON+LO...
> Di solito si usa nel parlato e la traduzione è giusta... Significa CON+IL...
> Nel parlato (ma sopratutto nel dialetto) puoi anche trovare "COLLE" che, come puoi immaginare, significa CON+LE e così via...
> Ma attenzione! E' un modo sbagliato e dialettale di parlare...
> 
> Ciao!
> K.



Non è vero che _colle_ è sbagliato e dialettale.. Dove lo hai letto?? Al massimo è una forma antiquata, come lo sono _colla, collo, cogli _(questa qui in verità l'ho vista un po' più spesso delle altre) e_ coi_, forme che ormai si trovano solo in certa lingua letteraria ma quasi per niente nella lingua moderna. _Col_ è l'unica forma che sia tuttora usata.


----------



## kdl77

Sono d'accordo con Virgilio. "Colla" al massimo è desueto, non sbagliato.
Credo che i più usati siano "coi" e "col", ma non ho statistiche che confermino la mia sensazione...


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

io non uso mai "col" e credo che pochissima gente lo usi ormai! sono forme proprie più della lingua letteraria!


----------



## arirossa

Io penso che parlando non ci facciamo caso, ma quasi tutti diciamo in effetti molto più spesso "col" che "con il" (forse solo eccettuate le persone che parlano *molto *lentamente); poi, quando scriviamo qualcuno lo evita perché pensa che sia sbagliato-dialettale (e non lo è!), la maggioranza perché lo considera una forma ormai desueta e letteraria, ed è così che diverrà veramente desueto... Ma nel parlato, l'eufonia del "col" rispetto al "con il" lo fa ancora stravincere...


----------



## Necsus

Pensate alla diffusissima espressione "col cavolo!" (nella versione più soft)..!
Comunque condivido l'affermazione che le altre sono forme confinate in un uso letterario (e forse toscano), per _col_ cito dal Serianni:
"Significativo il fatto che il Manzoni, nel rivedere la lingua dei _Promessi Sposi_ per l'edizione definitiva, abbia mantenuto _col_ (e al plurale _co'_ per _coi_), ma abbia accolto in tutti gli altri casi le preposizioni analitiche _con lo_, _con la_, ecc."


----------



## Mazer

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> io non uso mai "col" e credo che pochissima gente lo usi ormai! sono forme proprie più della lingua letteraria!


 



Perfetto.


----------



## gabrigabri

Io uso "col" spessissimo, ma in un contesto colloquiale.  Nello scritto, secondo me, è errato. 

Un'altra cosa molto antiquata è "pel" = per+il, che però non si usa proprio più, vero?


----------



## valy822

Sì, credo anch'io che _col_ sia ancora molto diffuso nella lingua parlata, io personalmente lo uso tantissimo.



gabrigabri said:


> Un'altra cosa molto antiquata è "pel" = per+il, che però non si usa proprio più, vero?


 
Credo proprio di no gabrigabri o almeno io non l'ho mai usata!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Io nel parlato uso spessissimo _col_ e _coi_, ma nello scritto... non riesco a fare a meno di scrivere _con il, con i_. Sono al corrente che sono forme corrette, ma non mi suonano bene in contesti non colloquiali. Mia fisima.


----------



## _forumuser_

MünchnerFax said:


> Io nel parlato uso spessissimo _col_ e _coi_, ma nello scritto... non riesco a fare a meno di scrivere _con il, con i_. Sono al corrente che sono forme corrette, ma non mi suonano bene in contesti non colloquiali. Mia fisima.


 
Io negli scritti destinati ad essere letti da altri le evito per risparmiarmi inutili diatribe con chi sostiene che col e coi non siano corretti. Ma per me vanno benissimo, sia nel parlato che nello scritto.


----------



## Sergiusuigres

Nel parlato uso sempre "col" e spesso "coi"; uso meno, ma li uso, anche "colla", "collo", "cogli" e "colle": forse sono facilitato dall'essere fiorentino, poiché in effetti dico "co' la", "co' lo" ecc. e in toscana la consonante iniziale si raddoppia se è posta dopo una parola formata da una singola vocale o una parola tronca e per questo sono indotto a dire "co' lla", "co' llo".

Curiosità leggermente fuori tema, ma non troppo:
quando qualche non toscano cerca di fare l'imitazione di un toscano, tende ad aspirare tutte le "c", ma sbaglia! e proprio per colpa della regola suddetta del raddoppio della consonante iniziale.
Consideriamo per esempio la parola "casa": non sempre è pronunciata "hasa", perché se è preceduta da una parola tronca si pronuncia "ccasa". Si ha allora "I' mi' amiho ha ccambiatho hasa" e "I' mi' amiho hambierà ccasa"


----------



## Juri

I ragionamenti  su col , colla etc. peraltro usatissimi , mi hanno fatto ricordare una strana  moda nata verso la fine dell'800,e che subito ridicolizzata e' presto sparita.Qualche interessante battuta: "Sailo? Sollo. Sallo? Sassi in Atene e in tutta Roma sassi!"


----------



## tie-break

Katiolina said:


> La traduzione del tuo amico è giusta... Significa CON+IL...
> ma anche CON+LA e CON+LO...


 
*Io credo che significhi solo CON+IL*..(vado al parco giochi col nonno )

CON+LA???  (vado al parco giochi col nonna   ) ??? 
CON+LO???  (vado nel bosco col scoiattolo   ) ???


----------



## Juri

Da piccolo sono uscito spesso colla nonna.
Nel bosco invece mi sono incontrato con lo scoiattolo. (S impura!)


----------



## lillomollo

*I*n genere evito di litigare pel pelo, entrare nella Nella, aggiustare le cose colla colla, o altre frasi imbarazzanti che si possono creare in chimica cogli ioni

*P*er il resto, eufonizzo


----------



## maria nicola

'Col' e 'coi' si usano eccome, anche nei testi scritti. Nel mio lavoro di traduttrice letteraria scelgo spesso di usare per ragioni eufoniche, ma anche per il loro tono più rapido e colloquiale, e in genere chi mi rivede i testi le accetta. 'Colla', 'colle' e 'collo' sono invece ritenute da evitare per via dell'omofonia con il sostantivo 'colla'. Del resto si tratta di normalissime preposizione articolate, come 'del', 'sul', 'dal'. Nulla a che vedere con i pronomi enclitici legati ai verbi, oggi usati soltanto con le forme all'imperativo: 'fallo', 'dillo', 'vallo'.

Frasi fatte: 'col cuore in mano', 'col senno di poi', 'col tempo e con la paglia maturano le nespole'.
E poi c'è il titolo di uno dei film più famosi di tutti i tempi: 'Via col vento': Blown With the Wind.


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Devo dire che anch'io rimango perplesso davanti ad alcuni interventi secondo i quali la maggior parte delle forme contratte delle preposizioni articolate sarebbero colloquialismi.  A me piacciono moltissimo e le uso spessissimo, sia nella lingua parlata che in quella scritta e più formale.


----------



## Coriolis

ToscanoNYC said:


> Devo dire che anch'io rimango perplesso davanti ad alcuni interventi secondo i quali la maggior parte delle forme contratte delle preposizioni articolate sarebbero colloquialismi.  A me piacciono moltissimo e le uso spessissimo, sia nella lingua parlata che in quella scritta e più formale.



Sono d'accordo. Io le uso spesso, forse più nello scritto che nel parlato, scelte per evitare ripetizioni o perché possono suonare meglio o solo per variare la forma.


----------



## Zorinik

Io penso che _col_ e _coi_ siano anzi più raffinati nello scritto da usare al posto di "con il" e "con i", per questo li uso spesso; nel parlato non posso giudicare perché parlo raramente italiano, qui parliamo tutti dialetto


----------



## lorenama

topic vecchio come i miei ricordi scolastici.
Col = forma ammessa nello scritto solo in poesia
con il (la, le, lo, ecc.) unica forma valida in prosa italiana. A meno che non si voglia parlare come nel medioevo (colla) o in dialetto. Ma non c'è nulla di più conservatore dei dialetti.


----------



## olaszinho

Col e coi sono perfettamente ammessi dalla grammatica italiana attuale. Credo basti consultarla. Le forme collo, colle, colla, cogli, sono invece considerate arcaiche o letterarie


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me è solo una questione di preferenze stilistiche, se a me piace usare "colla" non vedo dove stia il problema.


----------



## olaszinho

gabrigabri said:


> Io uso "col" spessissimo, ma in un contesto colloquiale. Nello scritto, secondo me, è errato.
> 
> Un'altra cosa molto antiquata è "pel" = per+il, che però non si usa proprio più, vero?


 
Nessuno legge più i giornali, neanche su Internet? Se si sfogliano il Corriere della Sera o Repubblica, cito anche Libero o Il Giornale per par condicio, è frequente incontrare "col", si può trovare anche "coi", sebbene in misura minore.
Pel è scomparso da tempo, lo si può ancora trovare su qualche libro, stampato nella prima metà del Novecento.
Paragonare col a pel non è proprio corretto. "Col" è vivo e vegeto, tanto nello scritto quanto nel parlato; "pel" è antiquato o letterario.


----------



## maria nicola

Mi sembra che nessuno si fidi di quanto ho già scritto molto tempo fa. Le redazioni delle case editrici e dei giornali accettano "col", molto meno "coi" e "colla/colle". Anzi, in genere li correggono. Preciso che i redattori delle case editrici si attengono a precisi "normari", elenchi di norme che variano da editore a editore -- le norme di Mondadori sono diverse dalle norme di Einaudi, e queste a loro volta da quelle dell'Adelphi. Ma in nessun normario è scritto che "col" sia errato, mentre tutti contengono esplicite indicazioni contro l'uso di "coi" e "colla". Questo naturalmente vale per le traduzioni e per in testi non "d'autore". Se un autore decide per ragioni sue, espressive o eufoniche, di comportarsi diversamente, difficilmente gli vengono imposte delle correzioni.


----------



## marco.cur

Io uso col e coi quotidianamente, sia nello scritto che nel parlato, e lo sento e lo leggo altrettanto spesso di "con il" e "con i".


----------



## Pennino

Ho lavorato anni come responsabile di redazione per un editore di una certa importanza. Mi meraviglio sempre di vedere come una delle maggiori forze di evoluzione della lingua italiana derivi dall'attitudine supernormativa dei parlanti medi. Sembra che i non addetti ai lavori temano di essere colti in fallo ogni volta che affidano un pensiero alla parola scritta. Probabilmente la cosa ha a che fare col nostro sistema educativo. Ma forse si tratta di un'attitudine più generale, di una sorta di vergogna di sé, a pensarci bene sembra perfettamente coerente con le scelte politiche e con la storia italiana degli ultimi tre decenni.

Per me è un vero peccato, perché la maggior parte di queste presunte norme è di carattere restrittivo, e finisce per impoverire la varietà che rappresenta uno dei caratteri più belli della nostra lingua.


----------



## luway

maria nicola said:


> Mi sembra che nessuno si fidi di quanto ho già scritto molto tempo fa. Le redazioni delle case editrici e dei giornali accettano "col", molto meno "coi" e "colla/colle". Anzi, in genere li correggono. Preciso che i redattori delle case editrici si attengono a precisi "normari", elenchi di norme che variano da editore a editore -- le norme di Mondadori sono diverse dalle norme di Einaudi, e queste a loro volta da quelle dell'Adelphi. Ma in nessun normario è scritto che "col" sia errato, mentre tutti contengono esplicite indicazioni contro l'uso di "coi" e "colla". Questo naturalmente vale per le traduzioni e per in testi non "d'autore". Se un autore decide per ragioni sue, espressive o eufoniche, di comportarsi diversamente, difficilmente gli vengono imposte delle correzioni.



Devo dire che a me è capitato proprio il contrario: ricordo, da quando lavoravo --una decina d'anni fa-- per uno studio editoriale di cui si servivano almeno 3 delle più note case editrici di saggistica e narrativa, che una delle norme editoriali comuni richieste riguardava la modifica di ogni 'col' in 'con il', tant'è che la effettuavamo con la funzione di ricerca e sostituzione automatica.


----------



## Pennino

luway said:


> Devo dire che a me è capitato proprio il contrario: ricordo, da quando lavoravo --una decina d'anni fa-- per uno studio editoriale di cui si servivano almeno 3 delle più note case editrici di saggistica e narrativa, che una delle norme editoriali comuni richieste riguardava la modifica di ogni 'col' in 'con il', tant'è che la effettuavamo con la funzione di ricerca e sostituzione automatica.



Ed eseguivano la sostituzione globale anche sui testi i narrativa?


----------



## luway

Pennino said:


> Ed eseguivano la sostituzione globale anche sui testi i narrativa?



Se non "d'autore", sì, standardizzazione pura.


edit: il dubbio me l'hai messo (buona cosa) per cui ora aggiungo che potrebbe però in effetti esser stata una scelta della redazione o (ancora più probabile) io in realtà non ricordo i casi in cui non veniva operata la 'sostituzione globale'...

Ho infatti trovato questo, che sicuramente faceva parte delle norme da seguire:

_- Col, colla, colle..._
È sempre preferibile, nella saggistica, sciogliere le seguenti  preposizioni articolate (col => con il; coi => con i; colla =>  con la; colle => con le; così come altre di uso antiquato come collo,  cogli). Nella narrativa, tuttavia, è possibile lasciare «col», specie  nei dialoghi.

.


----------



## Pennino

luway said:


> _- Col, colla, colle..._
> È sempre preferibile, nella saggistica, sciogliere le seguenti  preposizioni articolate (col => con il; coi => con i; colla =>  con la; colle => con le; così come altre di uso antiquato come collo,  cogli). Nella narrativa, tuttavia, è possibile lasciare «col», specie  nei dialoghi.
> 
> .



Eppure anche in un saggio, per esempio di filosofia, certi dettagli possono avere un qualche peso. Pensiamo ad esempio ad un saggio di filologia musicale dove la dicitura _colla parte_, ben nota e chiarissima per chiunque conosca la musica,  venga corretta in un decontestualizzante e probabilmente ambiguo "con la parte".

E anche qui l'accenno al preconcetto  per cui la forma contratta sarebbe tipica più del parlato che della scrittura fa pensare piuttosto alla logica dell'autocensura.


----------



## Lituano

Ciao, Smurf!  "Con - prep.; può unirsi agli articoli determinativi  il,lo,i,gli,le  formando le prep. art. col,collo,colla,coi,cogli,colle, di cui però oggi si usano solo  col e coi, mentre negli altri casi si ha normalmente  con lo, con la, con gli, con le." (www.garzantilinguistica.it)  Saluti!


----------



## Tristano

Lituano said:


> Ciao, Smurf!  "Con - prep.; può unirsi agli articoli determinativi  il,lo,i,gli,le  formando le prep. art. col,collo,colla,coi,cogli,colle, di cui però oggi si usano solo  col e coi, mentre negli altri casi si ha normalmente  con lo, con la, con gli, con le." (www.garzantilinguistica.it)  Saluti!



E coll' ... credevo che esistesse anche questa forma... per esempio, coll'andar del tempo... ?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Tristano.
_Coll'_ sarebbe semplicemente la forma elisa di _colla _(più spesso) o _collo_.


----------



## soleil-sol

Ciao,
 vorrei sapere cosa vuole dire "in dialetto" come l'usa la persona del
#22  come se fosse un altra linguna diversa al'Italiano
Grazie
soleil-sol


----------



## Olaszinhok

lorenama said:


> topic vecchio come i miei ricordi scolastici.
> Col = forma ammessa nello scritto solo in poesia



Col è una forma del tutto equivalente a "con il". Pertanto la si usa tanto nel parlato quanto nello scritto.


----------



## symposium

soleil-sol said:


> Ciao,
> vorrei sapere cosa vuole dire "in dialetto" come l'usa la persona del
> #22  come se fosse un altra linguna diversa al'Italiano
> Grazie
> soleil-sol


In Italia, oltre all'italiano che è parlato in tutta la penisola, si parlano svariate altre lingue locali chiamate "dialetti". Puoi trovare molte informazioni sui dialetti italiani in internet, magari su Wikipedia.


----------

